# Las Vegas, NV CCO (Las Vegas Premium Outlets)



## luvme4me (Oct 25, 2006)

I am going there this weekend has anyone been lately?


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 10, 2007)

I was at the CCO this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They had quite a few of the holiday sets, some lure blushcremes and shadows,  boring pigments, all the pearlizers, a few brushes, makeup bags and a few of the white croco makeup cases.. not much.. they had great stuff from stila though.. shadows, lipglazes etc..


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 10, 2007)

I went two weeks ago and bought: 
Eyeshadows / $9.50 ea.:
Overgrown 
Aquavert

Paints / $11.25 ea.:
Architecture
Bamboom
Chartru (soo pretty)

Lipsticks / $10 ea.:
Chelsea
Dense
Lovedust


----------



## macfeen (Aug 3, 2007)

*Las Vegas, CCO*

I'm going to Las Vegas in about a week and I wanted to know what at the CCO there. Is it even worth it to pass by?


----------



## Mandaz_Diamondz (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm planning a trip to this CCO next week while I'm in Vegas, hope thye have some goodies...

Okay, so I went on Wed. and they had a ton of stuff, even some core items. I don't remember all the eyeshadows, but here are some- Carbon, Creme de Violet, Swimming, Ricepaper, Shroom, Rule, Cranberry, Saturnal, Nocturnelle, Honey Lust, Rule, and other shades from LE collections. They also had a lot of the skinare products, blushes (about 6 diff. shades), lipglasses, plushglasses, lustreglasses, lip gelee's and pro longwears, fluidlines (about 7 diff. shades), nail polishes, and diff types and shades of foundations- Studio Mist, Min. Satinfinish, and concealers. If your in the LV area, you should def. check it out, I've been to quite a few CCO's and this one so far had the largest selection.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey guys-- I went to the CCO today and here is what I can remember:
Pigments: Aire De Bleu, Viz-a-Violet, Pastorale, Golden Lemon
E/S: Claire De Lune, Seedling, Cranberry, and a really dark blue-purple that started with an F, sorry I can't remember the name. 
Brushes: 219 and 249
Lots of Gloss, Slimshines, Lipsticks, Tinted Lip Conditioner, and Tendertones. 
A bunch of Fluidlines too. And some nail polishes. 

I got Seedling e/s and Petting Pink Tinted Lip


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 15, 2008)

Can anyone update any good finds at the CCO in Vegas?  I am going to Vegas tomorrow and wanted to stop by the outlets if there was anything good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  TIA


----------



## toby_is_cute (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi people!! I went again today. I didn't buy anything and a lot was the same old, same old. But they did have a lot of pigments....here's the ones I can remember:

Aire De Blue
Viz-a-violet
Mauvement
Golden Lemon
Rushmetal
Quick Frost
Gold Mode
Jardin Aires
Copperized 
Pastorale

I think they may have had a couple more, that is all I can remember pigment-wise.


----------



## Ms.Jenny (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby_is_cute* 

 
_Hi people!! I went again today. I didn't buy anything and a lot was the same old, same old. But they did have a lot of pigments....here's the ones I can remember:

Aire De Blue
Viz-a-violet
Mauvement
Golden Lemon
Rushmetal
Quick Frost
Gold Mode
Jardin Aires
Copperized 
Pastorale

I think they may have had a couple more, that is all I can remember pigment-wise._

 
Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you know any other las vegas CCO locations (other than the premium outlet) that sell MAC? I've heard there were 3 locations.. Thanks!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Jenny* 

 
_Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you know any other las vegas CCO locations (other than the premium outlet) that sell MAC? I've heard there were 3 locations.. Thanks!_

 
The only other CCO I know of in the Vegas area is in Primm, NV outlets. Primm is on I-15 on the Nevada/California border. It is about 40 miles from Las Vegas. But if you drive to Vegas from LA you go right pass the outlets. The drive from Vegas is not too bad, and the outlets are pretty nice. The last time I went to that CCO was in February and they didn't have too much, but you know how the CCOs are. That was the only time I was there. If there is a third location I would love to know!!!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi guys! I stopped at the CCO today after the AFAN Aids Walk. I am so glad I did because they had two MSFs!! They had Glissade and Gold Spill. (I got Gold Spill) They had a bunch, btw. They also had some Sheertone Shimmer Blushes and Cream Blushes. They had quite a few brushes too. I can't remember them all but I do remember 116 and 239 and then maybe 5 or 6 more. They had some perfumes too. so good stuff going on especially in the Cheek/Face Department. Oh yeah, they had Mattene Lipstick too.


----------



## twilightessence (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone go lately? I'm sending my mom tomorrow LOL. She's there, I'm not, I'm going to shop by phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anything good?


----------



## AlysonWithaY (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd love to know about an update on this one...


----------



## nek0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi,

Any updates on this CCO? I am going to Las Vegas next week and my first stop off the plane will be the Outlet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## mailodie247 (Oct 31, 2008)

any recent sightings anyone??


----------



## MACnRHO1922 (Nov 11, 2008)

Stopped by today and they have a lot of pallettes (both eyes and lips) from the Colour Forms collection. They also had lip pallettes from the Antiquitease collection. There were brush sets from Colour Forms  and bush sets from Antiquitease. I also spyed some beauty powder blushes. From memory I saw Serenely, Secret Blush, Sweetness, Feeling & Joyous. I also saw some lip glosses from Heatherette, as well as eyeshadows (but I didn't look at them because I brought two eyeshadows over the weekend @ Costco).


----------



## migsnnel (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACnRHO1922* 

 
_Stopped by today and they have a lot of pallettes (both eyes and lips) from the Colour Forms collection. They also had lip pallettes from the Antiquitease collection. There were brush sets from Colour Forms  and bush sets from Antiquitease. I also spyed some beauty powder blushes. From memory I saw Serenely, Secret Blush, Sweetness, Feeling & Joyous. I also saw some lip glosses from Heatherette, as well as eyeshadows (but I didn't look at them because I brought two eyeshadows over the weekend @ Costco)._

 
just wondering which costco did you get the eyeshadows from? The one is summerlin?


----------



## MACnRHO1922 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *migsnnel* 

 
_just wondering which costco did you get the eyeshadows from? The one is summerlin?_

 

No I got the eyeshadows at Costco in Cali. I live part time in Vegas, and part time in the Bay Area. I did check the Costco off of the 215 (near Aliente)  las week, and they did not have the eyeshadows there.


----------



## belle.azure (Dec 1, 2008)

I went to the CCO at the Premium Outlets today. It was my first time and I was pleasantly surprised with the selection. Here's what was there (or at least what I can recall):

- Pigments (Jardin Aires, Viz a Violet, Mutiny, Gold Stroke, Golden Olive, Steel Blue, Your Ladyship, and about 4 others)
- Fluidlines (Non Conformist, Uppity, and about 3-4 more that I can't remember)
- Paint Pots (Greenstroke, Moss Scape, Cash Flow, Rollickin', Otherworldly, Perky) 
- Various nail polish
- Various types of dark foundation and concealer
- Heatherette lipglass
- Matte2 eyeshadows 
- Loose beauty powders
- Sundressing
- A ton of Lustre lipsticks. I looked at practically every lipstick and couldn't find another finish.

I behaved myself and only picked up Mutiny and Cash Flow. About how often does the selection change at CCOs?


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 21, 2008)

has anyone been to the LV outlet recently?


----------



## Vaughn1999 (Dec 24, 2008)

Some neat sightings at the Vegas CCO...

Approx 12 pigments: Bell Bottom, Mutiny, Jardin Aires, Golden Olive, Your Ladyship, Tea Time, Kitchmas, B Sienna, Viz A Violet and some others.

Several of the Starflash Shadows, Poste Haste, Poisen Pen, N Minted, Pen N Pink, AND yesterday there were some one of a kinders... E Eel, Chill is about all I can recall right now.

Slim Shines and about a dozen or so different Mattene's.  I got the last 40's pink but they had some other great colors (love tango at $10; not so much at full price).

188 Brush, 149 brush...

Have Fun.


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 24, 2008)

thank you so much =) 
Do you uy any chance remember if they had any sculpt and shape duos?


----------



## Vaughn1999 (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes.  I think there are four types.  I use (and bought) the Accentuate.  The lightest one with the really white hi-lighter was the one that they were out of (I was going to try it out because I had to return a couple of shadows)!!.


----------



## Pythia (Dec 27, 2008)

Heading here in about aweek. Very excited! Hope it's better than Woodbury in NY.


----------



## Rudyru (Dec 28, 2008)

Anyone know if the heatherette liplglasses are still there? I really need to back up my Style Minx.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 5, 2009)

I saw Style Minx there I went a week ago =)


----------



## topdogg (Jan 8, 2009)

They still had style minx when I was there on Monday.


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm going to be in Vegas from the 14-21!  Any good finds there lately?  Especialy from Cool Heat or Cult of Cherry?  I hope the sculpting powders are still there too!


----------



## topdogg (Jan 10, 2009)

I was there last Monday and they had the sculpt and shape powders, beauty powder blushes, blushcremes, and matte2 eyeshadows.  I didn't see any Cult of Cherry or Cool Heat though.  They also had quite a few paint pots and pigments.


----------



## Pythia (Jan 10, 2009)

I got a Fafi Bag. They also had a few Heatherette and Fafi lipglosses that I was interested in but I resisted!


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks topdogg & Pythia!  Ooh, the Fafi bag, I forgot about that one... but I hope some of the summer stuff makes it there by the time I'm in town. =P  CoC may have been hoping for too much, haha.


----------



## Vaughn1999 (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay...  They had a TON of shadows, tendertones, etc.  Shadows that I quickly glanced, Chill, Surreal, Blk Tied, Moonflower, Trax, Shadowy Lady, Parfait Amour, Poste Haste, Pen n Pink, Femme Fi, Warming Trend, and a bunch others.  The lady, Donna, was rude as usual.  She had a bunch of shadows on teh counter fiddling around, and I asked if those were going to be put out on the shelf.  She snapped that they already were on the shelf.  Of course, I pretended to be looking at lashes next to where she was and then noticed all the ones that were not on the shelf (Trax, S Lady, Parfait Amour).  I said, well looks like some of these are not out yet.  She said well I don't have room.  Okay, Okay lady!  

Anyways walked out with 4 was thinking of going back today.  Sculpt and Shape powders were back.  Tendertones were all melted under the heat from the lights so I could not really tell the consistency so did not get any!

Ohhh, brushes too, the 189, the concealer one with the black bristles, the body kabuki with white goat hair (soft of rectangle shaped).

Hope this helps.


----------



## mscasanova (Feb 15, 2009)

Has anybody got an update? I will be there weds.


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 24, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone can tell me where the outlet is in Las Vegas and the best way to get there?
I'm staying on the strip at Planet Hollywood. 
Thanks in advance x


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 24, 2009)

There's a shuttle that goes to the Fashion outlet about 1/2 hr away.  It's leaves from MGM and the signup for it is downstairs where the shops are (when you go thru the front entrance of MGM, look for a very little hallway to the left of the doors and you'll find the escalators taking you down.  The signup will be on your lefthand side).  HTH and have fun shopping!


----------



## i_love_mac (Feb 26, 2009)

I went there last weekend visiting from Socal and they had 2007 holiday set pigments, holiday 2008 brush set, a bunch of  studio sculpt fluid, feeling blush, joyous blush, and duo eyelash glue....


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

Went there today and then like two weeks ago. They have most of the Cool Heat collection shadows, Starflash collection shadows, a bunch of paints, Studio Sculpt foundations in the darker colors, they had both of the blushes from the Neo Sci Fi collection um... hella pigments from the Rushmetal (i think that's what its called) collection. Not a lot of brushes though.


----------



## jayceegab (May 1, 2009)

i'm going to the CCO in Vegas this weekend. has anyone gone recently?


----------



## mabeth (May 25, 2009)

I was there yesterday and these are some of the things I remember seeing..

- cult of cherry quads in "tempting" and "shadowy lady"
- dame edna highlight powders in "what a dame" and "spectacle"
- neo scifi blush in "x-rocks"
- mineralize skinfinish duos
- gold deposit msf
- charged waters in renewal defense and youth aura
- a ton of eyeshadows! can't remember all of them, but i did see emmanuel ungaro ones.
- lots of different lipsticks, lipglasses, some strobe lip conditioners
- colour forms brush sets and palettes
- brushes: 179 body buffer, 181 mini kabuki, 183 flat top kabuki, 205 mascara fan brush, 242 shader brush

hope that helps!


----------



## myzleelee (May 26, 2009)

i really want that shadowy lady quad if someone can get and mail it to me (i'm paying for it of course) i would so appreciate it...TIA


----------



## myzleelee (May 26, 2009)

please pm me


----------



## kariii (May 29, 2009)

hey the only good colors in that quad are shadowy lady and deep truth and both are permanent colors! 

anyways, I was here last week , I got the #183 and haunting from the McQueen collection!


----------



## macnoob85 (Jun 3, 2009)

any recent outings to the CCO?  I'm going this weekend and I was just wondering what I should expect (never been there before).


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 8, 2009)

Has anyone been recently?  I am just wondering if it is worth the trip as I will be in Vegas on Friday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 TIA!


----------



## MUALindsay (Jun 9, 2009)

Please keep us updated, if you go. I will be in Vegas Sunday-Friday and would like to know if it's worth the "trip". THANKS!

And how's the Coach Outlet there???


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm planning to go sometime next week and will send a report out (and perhaps a haul thread lol). Anyone going before then?


----------



## barbie.doll (Jun 14, 2009)

I just got back today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Small haul. I bought Melrose Mood Heatherette L/S and 2 of the Smoke & Ash eyeshadow duos by MAC!

They had a lot of limited edition stuff, like the Heatherette (some l/s and l/g, no powders...) and Neo Sci-fi, Alexander Mcqueen, Emanuel Ungaro... what else? Flirt and Tease blush and Sweet as Cocoa blush... Sci-fi X-rock blush... Beauty Marked e/s and Signed and Sealed e/s as well as others. 

Lots of nice glosses and lipsticks, eyeshadows, blushes, lipliners, and eyeliners. Now is the time to check it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 18, 2009)

i might be hitting this CCO up this weekend cuz i'll be in vegas! wooooooo! i'll keep y'all updated if i do go!  can't wait!!


----------



## pinagham (Jun 22, 2009)

Heading there this weekend!  If there's lots of stuff I'll let you guys know!  

Woo! Vegas!


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 24, 2009)

Most of the items were already covered except there were still a few items from Naughty Nauticals (shore leave, meet the fleet, lark about, bell bottom blue), and lollipop lovin and the light pink l/g from the Heatherette release. They also had a lot of lip lacquers. HTH.


----------



## mel0622 (Jul 20, 2009)

I was there last week...and they had a lot of things there!

I saw a few lipsticks from the Couture collection, Fafi, Heatherette, Neo Sci-fi...I think they were $10 ea except for the couture collection was $15.25 for the l/s.

$10.25 for e/s I got warming trend, femme fi, & remotely grey.

they also had talent pool, beauty marked, and a lot other that i can't remember.

there were 2 blushes: 1 powder & 1 creme.

about 4 or 5 different colored tendertones

they had the 2 beauty powders from dame edna collection ($18.75)

i believe the warm & smokey palette from the holiday collection (red palette) i think that was $18.75 as well...dame edna palettes (2 of em), & some other palettes that i dnt know wut collection they were from but they had like 5 shadows & a blush.

several pigments....strobe liquid, dark green fragrance, mv1, couple e/l i didn't really bother to look at...couture beauty powder, two of the monogram powder things....lol

sorry if this was vague but as u can see i haven't been following the collections lately so i can't be super specific.


----------



## wannabelyn (Jul 24, 2009)

I was there yesterday.

They had most of the BBR eyeshadows they had blonde and brunette MSF! Too bad about the economy otherwise I'd buy backups.

Blushes they have enough said and blossoming.


----------



## mel0622 (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wannabelyn* 

 
_I was there yesterday.

They had most of the BBR eyeshadows they had blonde and brunette MSF! Too bad about the economy otherwise I'd buy backups.

Blushes they have enough said and blossoming._

 
Oh wow new inventory already? Nice!


----------



## mel0622 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey all.

Went to the outlet today. Pretty much only looked at MAC stuff...lol...so...here's what they had.

Fragrances: (don't know the names, just going to name colors)
- dark green
- white (think that MV1?)
- black
- I think it was a gold one

Pigments: $13.75
- Golden Lemon
- Cocomotion
- Melon (Yay!)
- Spirtulize
- Viz-a-violet
- Provence (Thought about getting this)
- Lovely Lily (I think that's what it was called)
- Some glittery silver color (Think that was 3D?)

Lips: $10- $14
Tons! Slimshines, regular lipsticks, 1 or 2 fafi l/s, 2 or 3 of the neo sci-fi l/s (no pleasureseeker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), 2 dame edna glosses & l/s, loads of glosses: (I got naked space), 2 from the couture collections both glosses ($14) & l/s, freckletone, 1N, prolong wears, 2 or 3 of the Heatherette glosses. 2 or 3 monogram l/s....I could go on but there were so many!

Eyeshadows: $10.00 - $10.25
- bold n' brazen
- sandy b.
- lotusland
- talent pool
- smoke & diamonds
- dream maker
- go
- glamour check!
- star by night
- top hat
- warming trend
- cream e/s (don't know what collection but it had the seashell pattern on it)

Blushes:
- enough said
- strada
- cream blush (forgot the name)

Brush Sets, Lip Sets both white and gold I think '08 collection

The Red palettes from another holiday I think. All e/s, warm, cool, & smokey. 2 of the red lip palettes.

- Tempting Quad
- Shadowy Lady Quad

About 10 or 11 nail polishes.

Charged waters: $15.75 (the clear one, blue, & red)

Strobe cream & liquid.

7 or 8 tendertones.

Foundation sticks, stick concealers, a lot of brow palettes. Liquidlast liners, a lot of the dame Edna powders (2 of 'em)....1 of the sculpt and shape powders. Monogram powder.

Traincase, lots of makeup bags some black & some green.

So that's about all I can remember. lol But I was talking to the woman that worked there and she said that they receive new shipment about once a month. It could be the beginning of the month, in the middle, or the end.

Oh yeah! If you are at this outlet check out the Designer Fragrance store!! Their display looks like they have the whole line of NYX, although I didn't see the pigments. HTH!


----------



## micci33 (Jul 29, 2009)

I will be in vegas next weekend and have never been to a CCO...I was wondering, do they have testers for all products or just some...or none at all?


----------



## mel0622 (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *micci33* 

 
_I will be in vegas next weekend and have never been to a CCO...I was wondering, do they have testers for all products or just some...or none at all?_

 
They have testers for pretty much everything that they have at the time. For example if you wanted a lipstick or something just hand them that item and they will get you a new one. Some of the items are there behind the tester. The first time I went I was looking for an item and I was like where are the new one's? Do I get the tester? lol So yeah! I'm in love with CCO's I'd rather go there than the counters & pay a discounted price you know?


----------



## micci33 (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 

 
_They have testers for pretty much everything that they have at the time. For example if you wanted a lipstick or something just hand them that item and they will get you a new one. Some of the items are there behind the tester. The first time I went I was looking for an item and I was like where are the new one's? Do I get the tester? lol So yeah! I'm in love with CCO's I'd rather go there than the counters & pay a discounted price you know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is awesome!!! Thank u sooo much... I just recently became a makeup-collecting addict...specifically MAC n i just cant wait to go...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 12, 2009)

i was there this past sunday. i was disappointed at the selection. i had almost all the pigments already like cocomotion (i think) and stuff that came out with the same collection. they also had some old starflash ones. bad selection of brushes (some face ones and the small fan brush). lipsticks weren't too crazy. they had freckletone and 1N and some other ones that i didn't care for. i bought apres ski and poison pen that's it.


----------



## cicidawn (Sep 6, 2009)

*CCO Shopping In Vegas?*

Hey, I know that there is a CCO in vegas but where exactly in the premium outlets??? Because I am taking a trip there and want to do some shopping but I have absolutely no idea where it is. When I looked online MAC wasn 't listed. Do they have their own store or is it a counter in some other store? 
Thanks. 
-CiCi


----------



## retrofox (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: CCO Shopping In Vegas?*

Hi Cici,
I live in Vegas and work at the one of the stores in the Premium Outlets so I think I'm the perfect one to answer this question lol! The outlets are right off the 15 (highway) off of Charleston East exit. They're the big white tent looking structures. The outlets are really nice and the CCO has some nice ladies working there as well. The CCO is near the Food Court in the center, but there are maps all around so you can find it no problem. Right now they have their leftovers from last month's shipment, but they told me they should be getting another shipment in within the next week or even earlier than that! I'll be posting an update in the CCO section of the forums so everyone can see what's there right now! Have fun on your trip to Vegas tho!
Retrofox


----------



## retrofox (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi guys! Just thought I'd give an update on what I saw yesterday! I live in Las Vegas now so this should be fun having a CCO within 15 minutes of my house! YAY!

tons of fragrances including the dark green one, gold and black

12-15 pigments including: Golden Lemon, Cocomotion, Spirtulize, Lovely Liliy, Silver Fog, Lark About, Bell Bottom Blue, Mutiny, Viz-a-Violet, Mega Rich, Royal Flush, Milk, Reflects Very Purple

Tons and Tons of Lips including mostly all of the Mattenes (I picked up Night Violet, but I didn't see Kirsch (spelling?) which I want as well), some slimshines, 2 neo sci-fi l/s (electro and a brown one), 2 fafi (fun n sexy and high top), no heatherette l/s, no dame edna l/s, 2 from couture collection, so scarlett, blast o blue, some cremesheens, a lipstick with the white circle in the middle, some lip conditioners, and lots of others colors. Lipglosses: 2 or 3 from Heatherette including Style Minx and Sock Hop, The McQueen lipgloss, 1 neo scifi l/g, tons of others but no dazzleglasses.3-4 tendertones.


Around 10 eyeshadows: Warming Trend, Meet the Fleet, Evening Aura and Time & Space (Neo Sci Fi), Post Haste, Flourishing, some Metal x shadows from last year, no McQueen shadows, Shadowy Lady and Tempting Quads, a few Color Forms Palettes, Heatherette quad (Moodring trio), Smokey Eyes Holiday 08, some others

Blushes: Enough Said, Strada, Sweet Coco (?)

Brush Sets from 07 and 08 Holiday, 07 Holiday Cool pigment set, tons of Lip palettes from Holiday 08 and Color Forms

About 10-11 nail polishes (no fun colors).

Some Face things including brow palettes, Dame Edna powders, Hello Kitty powders (both), sculpt and shape, some darker foundations.

A couple Liquid Lasts and glitter liners from HK. No fluidlines, 4 paint pots including Moss Scape. 3-4 paints including Flammable. Black traincase and tons of other smaller makeup bags

I think thats it now! I'll hopefully have an update soon since I plan on visiting with some money next week lol.


----------



## cicidawn (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: CCO Shopping In Vegas?*

Thank you so much! I am super excited to go!


----------



## SweetestTreat (Sep 19, 2009)

Has anyone been to this outlet or the ones in Primm lately? I'm going to Vegas next weekend for my birthday, but I've never been to a CCO. I'm so excited! And do you think they'll still have most of this stuff in stock?


----------



## barbie.doll (Oct 4, 2009)

I went today and they had brought 3 other MSFs in. I didn't look too much into MAC's section, actually. :/ I was checking out Estee Lauder because I was looking for a specific moisturizer, and while I was at the counter asking the SA, I saw them unpacking the MSFs and asked to look at them. 

I don't remember the other 2 MSFs, but I bought Petticoat! It's so gorgeous. 

I'll try to find out the names of the other two for you gals... :-*


----------



## leogecko (Oct 24, 2009)

Has anyone been there recently or know when they get new stuff?
I will fly to Vegas for 10 days next Thursday (my first holiday for 6 years) and want to go to the CCO as soon as possible. I´m so excited
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## evilrose (Oct 28, 2009)

has anyone been here lately?  my coworker is going there in a couple days and i was wondering if she can pick up some stuff for me.....

thanks!


----------



## trulynicole (Feb 6, 2010)

Do they have slimshines here?  I am going in a month, which seems like a long time.  But do they have a good selection of things?


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Feb 6, 2010)

^^^ I'll be there in a month too!! My boyfriend and I are heading down in March for 311 day! 

Anyone have any updates?


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm going to try to head down there tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll check and see what they have and write it down so I can let you guys know.


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_I'm going to try to head down there tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll check and see what they have and write it down so I can let you guys know._

 
Pleas post what you see there. I will be heading there on Friday, if your report shows good sightings


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 9, 2010)

^^Thanks!  I am in Vegas in less than two weeks and I can't wait to go to this CCO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sounds like they have a good selection of MAC stuff.


----------



## trulynicole (Feb 13, 2010)

OOh thanks for the update  I can't wait!  I want an MSF, eyeshadows (starflash!) and some lippies.  Did you see any tendertones?


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_Your welcome!
I might see you there, I kind of stalk this place.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This CCO has been packed these past few months compared to last year.
Also, there used to be a mean old lady that worked there but I think she's been fired or works when I'm not there.
The red headed older woman with messed up teeth is alright, she used to watch me a lot but now that I go there often she leaves me alone.
There are some younger girls that I believe are hispanic and the chubbier one is nice and friendly and the skinny one just rings me up and looks like she can't wait to go home.
Most of the employees know the product names which is very helpful.
Hopefully this gives you an idea of what to expect.
I hope you all find what your looking for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol, Oh girl! You're so funny! XD I was just there yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree, they do have a LOT more than they did last year! YAY! ^.^ Btw, You really helped by listing the e/s and stuff because I was GLUED to the MSFs and blushes only... :/ So thank you. And I apologize I forgot to post this any sooner gals!

Here's what I saw:
- Blonde, Brunette and Redhead MSFs
- Porcelain Pink MSF
- Natural Medium/Shimmer MSF
- Medium Dark/ Shimmer MSF
- Grand Duo MB
- Earth to Earth MB
- Cheek & Cheerful MB
- Intenso MB
- Gentle MB
- Light Over Dark MB
-Hand Finish MB
- Stark Naked BP
- Shy Beauty BP
- X Rocks blush
- Flirt & Tease Blush
- Sweet as Cocoa blush
- On a Mission blush

That's all I can remember for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hth a little bit. If I go back there anytime soon, I'll try to remember to write the items down!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 14, 2010)

I can't wait to visit this CCO next week.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just hope that some of this stuff is still in stock when I get there.  Thanks for the updates!


----------



## trulynicole (Feb 18, 2010)

YES  TENDERTONES!  WOOT.  i know what i will be spending my money on!


----------



## trulynicole (Feb 27, 2010)

anything neww?


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trulynicole* 

 
_anything neww?_

 
I was at this CCO on Monday and here is what I saw:

Eye Shadows: All of the neo sci-fi, style warriors (vibrant grape, soft force, tempting), apres ski, flourishing, top knot, french cuff, post haste, pen n pink, and about 15 others.

Blushes: Flirt & Tease, Improvise MB, On A Mission (Style warriors), Earth to Earth

Pigments: Quite a few glitters (like Reflects transparent teal, reflects pink, blackened red), polished ivory, lovely lily, and about 7 others.

Tendertones: Pretty much everyone that they have ever had including ez-baby.

Lipglass: Nothingless (McQueen), all of the style warriors, style minx (heatherette), fast friends, foolishly fab, snowscene, lightening, and about 15 more.

Lipstick: Red She Said, quiet please, lollipop lovin, and about 10 more

Dazzleglass: Stop, Look!, Rue d' Rouge, Internationalist, and a few more.

That is all I can really remember right now.  They did have brunette, blonde, & porcelain pink MSFs.

I will add more later as I think of it!


----------



## evilrose (Mar 2, 2010)

i hope they will still have some of that stuff when i go there in a month.


----------



## Reiven (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear that this cco is starting to get more and more things in! I've only heard that they have had a bad selection(and I'm used to the one in premium outlet, Orlando, which had TONS of stuff!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm moving to LV in a couple of months and because of this , I know what all my money is going to be spent on ;D

Thanks jaclynashley, Barbie.doll and coachkitten for the item info!


----------



## trulynicole (Mar 7, 2010)

going to vegas in two weeks  so excited!  i know i am posting a lot of questions but did you see any lillyland items?  mostly the blushes since they are so pretty.


----------



## trulynicole (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll see what my parents say about going there 
Do you know any other good places to check out?
I am so excited!


----------



## riotlove (Mar 16, 2010)

i second town square. although i hate the freestanding there. the girls have been SO nasty. i hate it.


----------



## riotlove (Mar 16, 2010)

i always end up at freestanding or pro so i can use my card. but ya i like the crepe stand at town square. noms


----------



## trulynicole (Mar 18, 2010)

Bellagio crepes?  Is that in the buffet cause my dad is taking us there one day?


----------



## riotlove (Mar 18, 2010)

my bf is in love w/ crepes. i made them last night for dinner actually. how's the bellagio one?


----------



## riotlove (Mar 18, 2010)

i make ones that aren't so sweet usually. they're a cream cheese mixture then i of course make him nutella and banana ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





now i'm hungry


----------



## riotlove (Mar 19, 2010)

uh oh. i didn't know ihop has them! score! i'll have to take my bf there!


----------



## dnelson (Mar 23, 2010)

have any of you vegas girls been to the one out in primm recently? Ive been considering going cause they have a coach outlet too...


----------



## FemaleNico (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Girls!
i was just wondering if you gals know how many CCO there are out in las vegas
i heard there were three


----------



## riotlove (Mar 25, 2010)

i think only 2. but one is in primm.


----------



## FemaleNico (Mar 26, 2010)

Has any of you peeps been there lately?
if so whats there? =]


----------



## dnelson (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *riotlove* 

 
_i think only 2. but one is in primm._

 

that is correct.


----------



## barbie.doll (Apr 6, 2010)

What's new at this location? I'm due to check it out.


----------



## SweetestTreat (Apr 16, 2010)

Does anybody have any updates? Specifically pigments and brushes? I'm going to Flagstaff to visit my sister this weekend, and I need some reasons to convince her we should just drive up there


----------



## psychotums (May 24, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has any updates? My and the girls are heading down to Vegas for the first time on Saturday. I can't wait for the shopping. Which CCO is most recommended? And any other recs for a Vegas first-timer (shopping, food, activities, etc.)? That would be awesome ^^


----------



## riotlove (May 24, 2010)

depends on the days you're coming as to things to do!

i'd say the one in vegas rather than the one in primm. seems they usually have more.

let me know what they've got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i never get a chance to go down there as my bf hates outdoor ones and i hate going alone.


----------



## loveekyra (May 25, 2010)

anything new at the premium outlets cco?


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 26, 2010)

i recently went there last weekend and managed to get:
-Melon pigment (finally!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Soft Ochre Paint Pot
-Ever Embellish l/s

they do have a lot of goodies and i'll try to remember what stood out:
-Pigments: Bell Bottom Blue, Kitschmas, Vintage Gold, Blue Brown (!), Heritage Rouge, Golden Olive, Mutiny, Teal + more
-Lipstick: Hold the Pose
-all the Holiday e/s '09 palettes
-Beauty Powders from the Honey(?) collection
-Eye Shadows: Knight, Off the Page, Vibrant Grape, Night Manoeuvers + so many more
-Tendertone lip balms (2)
-MSF: Petticoat and i think Refined
-Pearlglide e/l in Black Russian

i was focused on piggies and lippies so i really can't remember all they had. however, IMO, i think Primm Outlets stood out for me as the best selection i've ever seen, and i've been to many! i only went to Vegas also last month, so i don't know how much less there is @ Primm, but when i went, they must have had a big shipment. HTH!

BTW, for restaurants (to the 1st-timer), I HIGHLY recommend Lola's across from the LV Premium Outlets on Charleston in the old Bakery (forgot the name) for great Creole food @ reasonable prices. you also can't go wrong w/ the Wynn and Bellagio Buffets for Brunch! they are THE best out of all of them yet a bit pricey.


----------



## myzleelee (Jun 27, 2010)

i'll be visiting vegas soon which casino has the charter bus that goes to the outlets? any other places besides lola's? love cajun so i'll def be going there tia


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MoonGoddess* 

 
_i recently went there last weekend and managed to get:
-Melon pigment (finally!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Soft Ochre Paint Pot
-Ever Embellish l/s

they do have a lot of goodies and i'll try to remember what stood out:
-Pigments: Bell Bottom Blue, Kitschmas, Vintage Gold, Blue Brown (!), Heritage Rouge, Golden Olive, Mutiny, Teal + more
-Lipstick: Hold the Pose
-all the Holiday e/s '09 palettes
-Beauty Powders from the Honey(?) collection
-Eye Shadows: Knight, Off the Page, Vibrant Grape, Night Manoeuvers + so many more
-Tendertone lip balms (2)
-MSF: Petticoat and i think Refined
-Pearlglide e/l in Black Russian

i was focused on piggies and lippies so i really can't remember all they had. however, IMO, i think Primm Outlets stood out for me as the best selection i've ever seen, and i've been to many! i only went to Vegas also last month, so i don't know how much less there is @ Primm, but when i went, they must have had a big shipment. HTH!

BTW, for restaurants (to the 1st-timer), I HIGHLY recommend Lola's across from the LV Premium Outlets on Charleston in the old Bakery (forgot the name) for great Creole food @ reasonable prices. you also can't go wrong w/ the Wynn and Bellagio Buffets for Brunch! they are THE best out of all of them yet a bit pricey._


----------



## jacquiqui (Jun 29, 2010)

i went to the premium outlets on sunday and again today. here's what i remember seeing.

MSF's, blushes, beauty powders, etc:
-Porcelain Pink MSF
-Smooth Merge MSF
-Cheeky Bronze MSF
-Medium Dark/ Shimmer MSF
-Grand Duo MB
-Earth to Earth MB
-Cheek & Cheerful MB
-Intenso MB
-Gentle MB
-Light Over Dark MB
-On a Mission blush
-Just A Pinch gel blush
-Blush of Youth BP
-Summer Rose BP
-Golden Nectar High-light powder

Pigments:
-Mutiny
-Circa Plum
-Golden Olive
-Spiritualize
-Copperbeam
-Cornflower
-Bellbottom Blue
-Antique Green
-Mega Rich
-Kitchmas

Lips:
-1n l/s
-1n l/g (neo scifi)
-3 or 4 lipgelee's
-Sock Hop (Heatherette)
-3 from Style warriors
-Deep Sigh Tendertone
-Grenadine Slimshine
-Long Stem Rose Slimshine
-Simmer Slimshine
-Coco Amour Slimshine
-Mousse Slimshine
-Missy Slimshine
-Funshine Slimshine
-Strobe Kiss Tinted Lip Conditioner
-Prep + Prime Refinisher
-Suntints lip balms (all of them)
-3 or 4 lip gelee's

Eyeshadows and Quads:
-E Tu Bouquet?
-Post Haste
-Meet The Fleet
-Deep Shade
-Silverthorn
-Dear Cupcake
-Femme Fi
-Soft Flower
-Samoa Silk
-Ego
-One-Off
-Vibrant Grape
-Soft Force
-Bright Future
-Purple Shower
-3 or 4 Eyeshadow suites
-Tempting Quad
-In The Gallery Quad
-Tone: Grey Quad
-Photorealism Quad
-Root CCB
-2 or 3 Metal-X cream shadows
-It’s A Miracle MES
-6 Mystic Cool Eye Shadows
-2 Holiday 2008 palettes

Kits:
-Naughty Noir Eye Kit
-Alakazam! Chocolate Eye Kit
-Haute High Jinks Pigment Set
-Cool Capers Pigment Set
-Models Misbehaving Lipglass Set
-Frisky Business Lipglass Set
-Pinkzapoppin! Mineralize Kit
-Fun In the Sun Mineralize Kit
-Hocus Focus Colourful Face Kit 
-Fab-racadabra Bronze Face Kit 


Misc:
-Naked Honey Skin Salve
-Naked Honey Hand and Body Cream
-Naked Honey Body Wash
-Creations: Naked Honey (Perfume)
-MV2 Perfume
-Studio Fix NC45
-Mineral Loose Powder (the one with the attached puff) in Medium

That's all i can remember right now. might be going back in the next few days so will update this list if i do go back. HTH.


----------



## riotlove (Jun 29, 2010)

dang everyone else reports all these cool pigments at theirs. bummer. i think i have all the ones they have.

might go look anyway with my first check


----------



## SweetestTreat (Jul 21, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## framcoe (Aug 1, 2010)

Went today. This is what I remember:

MSF: Porcelin Pink (tons) Smooth Merge (several) Cheeky Bronze (1 left, I bought one) 

Holiday 09 brush sets

Pinkzapoppin and Fun in the Sun sets

2 blushes from Style Warriors

Golden Nectar

I think a Rose beauty powder

Don't remember seeing any pigments or lipsticks

Lipglosses in various shades from various collections

Sorry. Can't remember anymore. The place was busy.


----------



## missangelalexis (Sep 30, 2010)

Any updates from here? I plan on going in about a week and a half!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone know the best way to get there for someone without a car? Any transportation, buses? I'm going to Vegas at the end of December.


----------



## framcoe (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SUMM3RxBABii* 

 
_Anyone know the best way to get there for someone without a car? Any transportation, buses? I'm going to Vegas at the end of December._

 

If you are staying on the Strip, I think the easiest, fastest and safest way to get there is by cab. There's a lineup of cabs at all the hotels and at the outlet mall at all times. The outlet it's located in is only a couple of miles west of the Strip. If you are staying downtown (Gold Nugget, Four Queens, Horseshoe etc) the outlet mall is literally right there. You could also ask the conceirge at your hotel if there is transportation directly to the Premium Outlets downtown. Make sure you say "downtown" because they could send you in the opposite direction and you'll end up at the outlet with no CCO.


----------



## missangelalexis (Oct 18, 2010)

You can take the bus, which is what I did. I was staying on the strip and took the gold line bus, left you right in front of the outlets. And the bus stop to get back to the strip was right across the street. It's $7 for the entire day and you can ride the bus as many times as you want. It's definitely a good deal.

  	Quote:


SUMM3RxBABii said:


> Anyone know the best way to get there for someone without a car? Any transportation, buses? I'm going to Vegas at the end of December.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks, both of you! missangelalexis, what time is the latest they take you back to the strip & where can I catch the bus?


----------



## missangelalexis (Oct 25, 2010)

I BELIEVE they run 24 hours but I'm not 100% sure. You can catch the bus at various stops along the strip. I caught it near Paris hotel because that was closest to where I was staying.


----------



## Reiven (Jan 1, 2011)

Just letting everybody know that Primm pretty much only have the same stuff they had two months ago, nothing new :/ But they do have a lot of items.


----------



## trulynicole (Jan 8, 2011)

Anything new?


----------



## framcoe (Feb 12, 2011)

I was here today.  They had cr*p for MAC items.  I never find anything good at this location.  The Primm store is bigger and so much better.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Mar 5, 2011)

just went last weekend and can agree with the above. the only standouts were:
  	-Piggies including Grape, Fuschia and other bright colors
  	-a lot of the Pret-a-Papier eyeshadows (i think all of them)
  	-To the Beach e/s collection and Funbathing l/s
  	-Graphology e/s (yum!)
  	-Plumful (?) blush
  	-all the Holiday '09 palettes (meh)
  	-a few Shadesticks, one being Slick Black
  	-some Liberty of London e/s
  	-Paint Pot in Delft (oh so pretty!)

  	i much prefer Primm outlets which i didn't get to check out. plus, i wasn't too keen on the staff at this location. but then again, most of the CCO's i've been too have unfriendly staff who don't seem to be too happy about their job IMO


----------



## LC (Mar 22, 2011)

update to LV premium CCO

  	was just there 2 days ago (march 20th) and they had quite a bit from Liberty of London, Love Lace, To The Beach, Style Warriors, Baroque Boudoir, Naked Honey, Tartan Tale, Passions of Red Collections.

  	They also had a few darker studio stick foundations, darker shades of moistureblend foundations, and a few brush sets from the Passions of Red Holiday Collection. 

  	They had the "Look in the Box - Frisky Girl", which is a great deal.  $41 for a beauty powder, blush, mineralized shadow, full size mascara, and full size nymphette lipglass.

  	There was a bunch of lipglasses, dazzleglass, superglass, lipsticks, etc. Darker shades of Mattenes. about 15 different single eyeshadows. The Tone Grey eyeshadow quad, a green quad and a purple quad (idk the names, sorry)

  	about 20 different nail polishes..and muchmuch more!!

  	HTH


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 13, 2011)

Please keep us updated guys. I'll be there in early May and mid-late July. I always try to hit Primm but probably won't get to in May (with hubby) but will definitely hit it in July when I'm there with my sister. Last year I got a lot of stuff from there.


----------



## Lambie_mac (Apr 14, 2011)

^ We are leaving for Vegas on monday, so I will definitely post what I see at the CCO's there!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 14, 2011)

^^Thank You.


----------



## freesiafc (May 25, 2011)

Any word on what they have at the Primm right now?? Hubby suprised me with a Vegas vacation today.


----------



## femmepastiche (Jun 29, 2011)

Wasn't able to go to Primm on my recent Vegas trip, but I did stop by the Vegas outlet off the strip and got my hands on some goodies  Wish I could have gotten more, but I blew most of my money at American Apparel - looove their stuff, and outlet prices + lots of extra 40, 30 and 25% off sales did me in. From the CCO I picked up a dazzleglass creme, a lipgloss from the Style Warrior collection and the In The Groove mineralized e/s. Yay! My first time at a CCO. 

  	Hope I can remember some of the stuff I saw - I know I may be forgetting some! Forgive me!

*MAC*


 		Lots of nail polishes, mainly dark colors, like dark teals and plummy shades 	
 		Pigments, old and new jars, mostly dark colors, no light ones, I remember Blue Brown, Grape, Fuschia, Neon Orange and a black shade I belive? 	
 		Two crushed pigments in the individual containers, both dark bronzey/gold shades 	
 		Shadows from Liberty of London and To the Beach, four each 	
 		One Ungaro e/s [the pink one] 	
 		About 15-17 other LE eyeshadows in normal pots, no permanent shades 	
 		Some mineralize e/s, a few tartan shadows 	
 		A few greasepaint and shadesticks, all dark colors 	
 		Tartan tale stuff, eye, lip and the duo blush palettes, also a tartan plushie and I believe a MU bag 	
 		Three of those e/s slide-out duos, I remember a blue one 	
 		A perfume/lotion thing 	
 		A few holiday eye and lip palettes 	
 		Some dazzleglasses, but mainly dazzleglass cremes, a few different pinky, coraly, and red shades, light and dark 	
 		A few lipglasses, all l/e, one from neo sci-fi, a think a few from style warrior 	
 		A couple superglasses 	
 		A bunch of the tricolour lipglasses, like 4 or 5 	
 		Only about 3-4 lippies, all really dark or bright bronze colors, none very flattering 	
 		A Venomous Villains Magically Cool Powder in Cajun 	
 		Two different mineralize loose shiny dust powder or whatever, not sure what collection its from! 	
 		A few different items from the Marcel Wanders collection, light beauty powders and some nude shadows 
 
  	BOBBI BROWN


 		Correctors and concealers in a few different shades, a few beiges, warm beiges, deep beiges, bisque/deep bisque and more, etc etc 	
 		The concealer pots that come with a setting powder, had a about 6-7 different colors 	
 		3 or 4 foundation sticks [didnt look at color] 	
 		About 10 or so shadows, mostly shimmery 	
 		About 10 or so lipglosses and lipsticks 	
 		A bunch of diffferent eye/lip/cheek palettes, lots of palette selections! 
 
  	A crazy amount of Estee Lauder stuff, like usual, lots of powders, lip products, eyeshadows/mascaras/liners, etc, foundation [no double wear] and nail polishes

  	CLINIQUE


 		A few e/s duos 	
 		Some lippies, gloss and lipsticks 	
 		Tons of skincare sets 	
 		The big pumps of DD Moisturizing Lotion and Gel 	
 		A few [not many] shades of Supermoisture makeup and Superbalanced 
 
  	They also had Origins! That was cool, didn't know the CCOs carried that. I know the Ginger Souffle line is popular, but they didn't have any of those products. They also had a large endcap full of Flirt! and EyesByDesign products. Lots of different perfume sets as well, as per usual. Wanted to snatch up Michael Kors Very Hollywood but alas, didn't have the money.

  	Hope this list helps a few of you! The Vegas Outlets [CCO is in the North Outlet, not South] are insane even without the CCO! Also, I stopped by the Lancome outlet, and they didn't have much.  Not worth the prices - the one closer to where I live usually has crazy sales.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I was there in early May and it sounds like about the same stuff. I'm going at the end of this month so I hope they get some more stock in.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi, has anyone been lately?  I'm going next week. Thanks


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 22, 2011)

Has anyone been there recently? I'm gonna be in Vegas next week and would really appreciate an update


----------



## Teggy (Nov 29, 2011)

I went to the Premium Outlets and didn't even realize that I was in the right store until low and behold...there's some MAC!  I wasn't all that impressed with what they had, but it had at least some variety.  I was quite pleased to find all three Style Black glosses, so I picked up Blackwave and a spare Bling Black.  Pity they didn't have the eyeshadows.  There seems to be a little bit of everything, so if you go in with an open mind and no expectations, you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ The few time I've been there it has been really hit or miss what they have. Thanks for the update!

  	I wasn't able to make it to the Outlet mall when I went to Vegas. I had some guy friends show up from my hometown and from LA to visit my bf and I, so didn't really get any shopping done. 

  	BUT!!! I'm going back to Vegas in March for the 311 concerts (anyone else going??) - so ladies: keep those updates coming!

  	GREATLY APPRECIATED IN ADVANCE


----------



## OhSoJaded (May 10, 2012)

Has anyone been to this (or the Primm) outlet lately? I'm headed to Vegas for the weekend, and we're actually driving instead of flying this time around. Would love to stop by if there's anything worth stopping for haha. TIA


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 1, 2012)

Any updates? I'll be there on Oct 31st.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone been lately?


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## AlysonWithaY (Jul 10, 2013)

bumping...going to be in vegas next week any good cco sightings?


----------



## brittbby (Aug 25, 2013)

Went to this store and they really had nothing. (Btw: rudest staff EVER). They had some shell beauty powders, peaches blush, the Beth ditto face powder, illustrated brush set... I can't quite remember what else, nothing stood out. No Archie's girls


----------



## Bcteagirl (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips, I am going (staying on the strip) next month! I almost forgot about this store, how silly!

  I am going nuts trying to find out a specific address for the downtown one.. definetly want to go to the closest one, and glad the bus may be an option. The search at the outlet site does not seem to be working.  I take it from reading the thread it is in a mall with other outlet stores? (or various tents?).

  Is it in the same mall/tent set as the Lancome outlet?

  What other brands do they carry? (So far I noticed Estee Lauder, Clinique, Mac and Bobbi Brown, Stilla).

  I own no mac (Ok one liner and one Dazzleglass) so this could be a big deal for me 

  Will try to post and update later if I find it


----------



## Bcteagirl (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok, is this correct?

*875 S Grand Central Pkwy
Las Vegas, NV 89106 *


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 20, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Ok, is this correct?
> 
> *875 S Grand Central Pkwy
> Las Vegas, NV 89106 *


  Yes that's the one in the outdoor mall with the tents. Here's a link:

http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/store_listing.asp?id=58#

  I don't know if the bus goes to Primm. I found a shuttle, link below. I've always found more and a better selection at the CCO in Primm. It's about 40 min from Vegas. My sister always rents a car so I've never used any of these, but tons of people do. There are free shuttles in Primm that will take you from place to place there.

http://www.fashionoutletlasvegas.com/shuttle_reservations.shtm


  Here is a list of the brands L'Oreal owns. Of course you may or may not find some of these cosmetic brands at the outlet. I haven't seem Armani. But definitely let us know if you do and whatever else.

http://www.loreal.com/brands/brands-homepage.aspx


----------



## Bcteagirl (Feb 20, 2014)

shadowaddict said:


> Yes that's the one in the outdoor mall with the tents. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/store_listing.asp?id=58#
> 
> ...


Wonderful, huge help thank you so much!! WOW that place is huge!  The close one is a lot handier for me. Will update you come March!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 22, 2014)

Went there today found macs silly lipstick.


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Feb 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Went there today found macs silly lipstick.


  Did you go to the north or south outlet ? Anything else ?!  might go tmrw


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 23, 2014)

The one at the primm valley outlets, they have bareness edb, silly lipstick, viva glam nicki 1 & 2 lipsticks and lipglasses. Vino lipliner. Mac studio careblend pressed powder in all shades. Mac tealo, mac magenta lipliner. So much more! I will more than likely go back for vino. I wore silly all day and love it.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok, the outlet mall that also has the Estee Lauder outlet and the CCO (Not out of town) was the best of the two in town when I was there a week or so ago.

  The estee Lauder has three half off tables, including Nail Polish, two sizes of various eye shadow quads, eye liners (stick and gel), and few lipsticks/glosses (I recall prune was among them).

  The CCO had a lot of MAC nail polish including several archie shades, a fair amount of eyeshadow (Split between two tables) but only about 10 of the loose powder (Including the pink archie shade).
  Smashbox included the for x coloured eye sets (Brown, blue, hazel, etc). Several bobbi brown eyeshadow sets, some with little bags. 2 types of Clinique chubby sticks for lips, none for eyes. A large variety of the 2 and 3 colour clinique eyeshadow sets.

  Sorry this isn't more detailed, I really don't know many colour names yet 

  The other in town outlet is getting a CCO, but it is not up yet. The Elizabeth Arden outlet in the same mall has a wide variety of bonuses for sale, mostly skincare, and a lot of 18 hour moisturizer. Also, almost every bag that ever came with a bonus seems to be on sale.

  Hopefully this will be of use to someone. If you have to choose, I would say go to the one with the Lancome outlet.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the update. I didn't know they were going to open a new one. That's great to hear. Do you know when it's scheduled to open?


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 23, 2014)

No, the sign said 'opening soon' and it was already on the map, but it was behind plywood still. Which confused me as I could see it on the map, but could not find it! If they put it on the maps (including the permanent ones in the mall) I assume it will be opening shortly? Could always call ahead if you wanted to be sure. 

  Edit: If memory serves it is by the Claire's


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone been lately? Just wanted to see what they have.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 10, 2014)

Is there one in the mall on the strip? (Las Vegas Blvd and Warm Springs)


----------



## Bcteagirl (Aug 10, 2014)

When I was there in February, there was one on the strip, and the other outlet on the strip said opening soon, so they both should have one by now. I actually found th el store to have better sales.


----------



## beautynotes (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi ladies! I'm travelling from Australia to Las Vegas and LA! Could you please let me know where I can find a CCO as i'd love to visit one and hopefully find some goodies! If there are multiple CCO's in that area, which one is better? Thank you


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 19, 2014)

The one in N Las Vegas had Rebel lipgloss. I snagged one yesterday South LV near the airport had Viva Glam 1 lip gloss


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 23, 2015)

Does anyone know where the cco in Vegas is located? In going to vegas next week and I've never been to a cco I would really like to check one out. I'm staying at the Luxor but I'm driving up from Phoenix so I will have a car.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 23, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Does anyone know where the cco in Vegas is located? In going to vegas next week and I've never been to a cco I would really like to check one out. I've been to the strip multiple times but outside of that I don't know the area at all. I'm staying at the Luxor but I'm driving up from Phoenix so I will have a car.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 23, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Does anyone know where the cco in Vegas is located? In going to vegas next week and I've never been to a cco I would really like to check one out. I'm staying at the Luxor but I'm driving up from Phoenix so I will have a car.









  I've been to all the ones except Primm   You're welcome. Have fun


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you, I'm excited my boyfriend won't be though lol.


----------

